# Degree Attestation Issue



## samow (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi All,

This is my first post here and i really need help.

I have searched the forum to try to find an answer for a similar problem like mine but no luck.

I am offered a manager position (Hotels & Service Industry) in a reputable establishment in Dubai and a Bachelor degree is required for visa processing but not for the job tasks / operation itself.

The issue is i had studied in UOL in the UK but didn't complete my degree, so i have no degree.

I do have 7 Microsoft (MCSA, MCITP, MCTS) + Prince PM + ITIL certificates though accompanied by 15 years of experience.

My question, can those certificates be attested instead and if so, how can i get them attested as it's not specific country / university related?

If not, what would be the other option?, i heard some employers can change the visa type to "Clerk" or something similar, what are the consequences of that and can the employer halt the deal if i requested such a thing?


----------



## JJosph (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't think you have to send them a degree certificate just your heighest qualification


----------



## samow (Dec 29, 2015)

JJosph said:


> I don't think you have to send them a degree certificate just your heighest qualification


Thanks for the reply.

They told me they would need the degree to issue my visa, i guess because they wanna issue it as Manager, but i really don't mind any other position.

Also, do you know the procedure of attesting the Microsoft / Prince2 / ITIL certificates as apparently i can't attest them from any country's MOFA


----------



## JJosph (Dec 2, 2015)

The way I attested My papers in the UK was 
1- take it to local solicitor to stamp on it and sign it
2- then pay for fco and send the document to them 
3- once I received the docs with fco sticker I took it to the uae embassy to attest it

In regards to positions if you not a manager u will get less money


----------



## samow (Dec 29, 2015)

JJosph said:


> The way I attested My papers in the UK was
> 1- take it to local solicitor to stamp on it and sign it
> 2- then pay for fco and send the document to them
> 3- once I received the docs with fco sticker I took it to the uae embassy to attest it
> ...


What i meant is the job designation on the visa not the actual job in the establishment, so i can be sales executive on the visa but actually being a manager in my contract / job


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

samow said:


> What i meant is the job designation on the visa not the actual job in the establishment, so i can be sales executive on the visa but actually being a manager in my contract / job


Yes you can.


----------



## samow (Dec 29, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Yes you can.


Thanks for the info, that's helpful


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

samow said:


> Thanks for the info, that's helpful


But don't ignore the earlier point that being a manager in practice may not get your the same rights as having 'manager' on your Visa. What it says on your Visa has implications.

For example, you may not be permitted to sponsor relatives if your visa designation is of a particular low level type, even if you are a CEO of a billion dollar company. I had an ex-military guy, decades of experience, highly regarded in the industry but no qualifications at all as he did all his 'experience' serving in the military.

Try telling immigration he gets paid a package of 80k per annum and has to sponsor a wife and two kids when his Visa is for a basic Clerk. 'Computer/admin says no' attitude.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> But don't ignore the earlier point that being a manager in practice may not get your the same rights as having 'manager' on your Visa. What it says on your Visa has implications.
> 
> For example, you may not be permitted to sponsor relatives if your visa designation is of a particular low level type, even if you are a CEO of a billion dollar company. I had an ex-military guy, decades of experience, highly regarded in the industry but no qualifications at all as he did all his 'experience' serving in the military.
> 
> Try telling immigration he gets paid a package of 80k per annum and has to sponsor a wife and two kids when his Visa is for a basic Clerk. 'Computer/admin says no' attitude.


There are other "designations" than clerk. For example "sales" is one that don't seem to carry sponsorship issues.


----------



## samow (Dec 29, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> But don't ignore the earlier point that being a manager in practice may not get your the same rights as having 'manager' on your Visa. What it says on your Visa has implications.
> 
> For example, you may not be permitted to sponsor relatives if your visa designation is of a particular low level type, even if you are a CEO of a billion dollar company. I had an ex-military guy, decades of experience, highly regarded in the industry but no qualifications at all as he did all his 'experience' serving in the military.
> 
> Try telling immigration he gets paid a package of 80k per annum and has to sponsor a wife and two kids when his Visa is for a basic Clerk. 'Computer/admin says no' attitude.


If it's only an issue with sponsorship of a family member, this shouldn't be a big issue as i'm divorced, so no one really to come over.

Otherwise, is there any further issues with doing it this way?


----------



## samow (Dec 29, 2015)

QOFE said:


> There are other "designations" than clerk. For example "sales" is one that don't seem to carry sponsorship issues.


I actually found some more that sound more appealing than clerk and i think would be less hassle i suppose such as Sales Executive, Sales Rep, Advertising Rep & Advertising agent....they're actually somehow related to my management job too


----------

